# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Prijedlozi za ime BH roditeljske udruge-ovdje!

## Njojza

Molila bih sve kreativne i one koji su to manje da daju svoje prijedloge (i obrazlozenja) za naziv nase udruge.

Do sada imamo prijedloge tipa:
rosa, kengur, dar, udar....uglavnom, jos se nismo slozili, dakle ni jedan nam za sada ne odgovara.

Obzirom da nam je u subotu, osnivacka skupstina, dajte ljudi jos malo prijedloga pa da se napokon registrujemo   :Grin:

----------


## wewa

a Sunce?
kao "sunce moje, jesi li mi gladno?"   :Kiss:

----------


## Njojza

samo cekam koja ce prije da dodje i uveseli topic   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

> a Sunce?
> kao "sunce moje, jesi li mi gladno?"


bojim se da to neće ići...imate i vi Sunce osiguranje?

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a Sunce?
> kao "sunce moje, jesi li mi gladno?"  
> 
> 
> bojim se da to neće ići...imate i vi Sunce osiguranje?


Imamo  :Smile: 
a mislis da je ime zasticeno? ili da bi ljudi mijesali organizacije?

----------


## mamma san

mislim da je Sunce već dovoljno zvučno, i da možda već u komunikaciji sa drugima kad kažeš Sunce, već će se asocijativno povezivati sa osiguranjem...

Po meni je bolje nešto skoro pa originalno (teško je, ali....)  :Smile:

----------


## wewa

bojim se da nisam inspirisana danas. kisa me ubi.  :Coffee:  
ali sigurno ima kreativnih dusa  :Wink:

----------


## slonić tonić

> bojim se da nisam inspirisana danas. kisa me ubi.


i mene isto. Glava mi puca.

Čitav ovaj tjedan sam po glavi prevrtala raznorazne nazive ali ni na jedan da mi se upali alarm  :Cekam: 

To za Sunce mislim da je mamma san u pravu. 
Treba nam nešto originalno a opet zvučno.

----------


## feri

Off Topic totalno al' ne mogu odoljeti da ne podijelim s vama:

Dao mi je moj direktor odrijesene ruke da poklonim racunar udruzi cim se registriramo  :D i to potpuno samoincijativno   :Grin:  

Tako sam ponosna na ovo naše okruženje!!!   :Love:

----------


## Njojza

bra'o majtoreeeee  :D

----------


## red sonja

A 'moje dijete' ili 'sretno dijete', nesto jednostavno, a zvucno...
- mama i ja
- zrno (po zrno...)
- kap (isto kao i sa zrnom  :Laughing:  )
- zora (kao pocetak inicijative)
- osmijeh 
- sutra (bolje sutra)
...

Odoh po Jagodicu pa kuci    :Bye:

----------


## red sonja

Super, Feri   :Predaja:  
Mogu i ja dodat luster, rucni rad  8) u boji koju zelite   :Razz:

----------


## Irchi

Evo par, možda nekog nadahnu na nešto originalnije:

-NADA- skraćeno od Naša djeca
-ZA NADU - skraćeno od Za našu djecu
-Radost
-Budućnost
-Sreća

----------


## slonić tonić

> Dao mi je moj direktor odrijesene ruke da poklonim racunar udruzi cim se registriramo  :D i to potpuno samoincijativno   
> Tako sam ponosna na ovo naše okruženje!!!


  :Klap:   :D

----------


## irenas

Glasam za Kengur  :Kiss:

----------


## slonić tonić

A npr.*"Veliki za male"* ?

----------


## Makano

Bravo feri!!!!


Usput taj tvoj potpis me inspirisa.....

Ime za udruzenje MAK (mame u akciji)

----------


## Leki

A sta je sa tatama  8) , necemo valjda ostati ograniceni na AFŽ.

Neko je gore dao prijedlog NADA - nasa djeca, meni je to ok.

----------


## Njojza

Hm
meni upravo sinulo
MAT 
dvosmislica, trosmislica...  :Grin:

----------


## Makano

> A sta je sa tatama  , necemo valjda ostati ograniceni na AFŽ.


Naravno da necemo, al' ja dok ne vidim prvog medju nama, makar bio i moj vlastiti muz, skeptik sam.....

Al' eto, i u tom slucaju samo kazemo da MAK znaci Mi(svi) u akciji.. :Love:

----------


## Makano

A i buduci da je Mak bio na nasem prvom sastanku....  :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

MAK  :D

----------


## feri

Joj i meni se svidja ali valjda sam ja subjektivna   :Embarassed:

----------


## bera

mene nekako MAK posjeća na MAC (deminiranje), ali možda je samo do mene   :Embarassed:  ja nažalost nisam mnogo kreativna

----------


## feri

> mene nekako MAK posjeća na MAC (deminiranje), ali možda je samo do mene   ja nažalost nisam mnogo kreativna


Moram se ispraviti:

Ono sto mi se svidjelo je zapravo "Mame u akciji". Mislim svaka cast tatama ali mame se slomise ovdje    :Laughing:

----------


## bera

meni se sviđa mame u akciji a možda nam i ne treba akronim da vidimo kako bi izgledalo Udruženje "Mame u akciji" nije loše, ali fakat hoće li nam se tate ljutiti

----------


## slonić tonić

A mene na polje makova  :Laughing:

----------


## Njojza

:Grin:   a MAT je mame atakuju na tate   :Laughing:  
priznajem da mi MAK nije lose...

----------


## ninet

Udruzenje roditelja "Mame u akciji....MAK" je diskriminirajuce prema tatama...Nego hoce li ti sastanci biti uvijek subotom i uvijek na Dobrinji?

----------


## Njojza

> Nego hoce li ti sastanci biti uvijek subotom i uvijek na Dobrinji?


ne, bit ce tamo gdje se dogovorimo, kad se dogovorimo 
na dobrinji su za sada jer nas je od 7 prisutnih, 5 sa dobrinje

----------


## ninet

Onda nek se zove Udruzenje roditelja Novi Grad  :Grin:

----------


## Njojza

vidis da sirimo vidike   :Grin:

----------


## Irchi

Udruženje roditelja"Novo doba"

----------


## disciplina

NUR
Nova Udruga Roditelja

----------


## feri

> NUR
> Nova Udruga Roditelja


Ovo me inspiriralo:

*URA* - *U*druzenje *R*oditelja u *A*kciji

----------


## Mukica

koraci za djecu
aktivni roditelji 
danas za sutra
za sretnu aktivnu djecu - ZASAD
futura - za buducnost nase djece

budimo kompetentni i aktivni roditelji - BUKAR

ISKRA 


ma nemam pojma  :/ 
daj se pocnite prvo druzit i sastancit pa ce se ime nametnut samo po sebi

----------


## slonić tonić

> koraci za djecu
> aktivni roditelji 
> danas za sutra


meni se sviđaju ovi prijedlozi :D

----------


## apricot

ARSAD
aktivni roditelji za sretnu djecu

----------


## slonić tonić

Udruga aktivnih roditelja "KORACI"

----------

